# Video-Streaming / Android



## kedde (12. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Derzeit beschäftige ich mich innerhalb eines Studienprojektes mit dem Livestreaming über eine Webcam. Hier soll ich mich informieren wie man am besten das Bild einer Webcam über eine Middleware sowol auf ein Android App, als auch in ein Java-Applet zu streamen. Dazu habe ich mich mit der Thematik befasst. Bisher bin ich für diese Problematik nur auf das Java Media Framework gestoßen, dies möchte ich allerdings ungern verwenden, da es seit Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt wird. Weiß jemand ein Framework das diese Anforderungen erfüllt? Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe. 

Gruß, Kedde


----------



## Noctarius (12. Apr 2010)

Hast du dich schon mal im Android Framework API umgesehen? Android hat fertige Klassen für Movie und Mediaplayer Dinge.
http://developer.android.com/reference/android/media/package-summary.html


----------



## kedde (13. Apr 2010)

Alles klar, besten Dank. Werde ich mir mal genauer angucken. Am schönsten wäre allerdings eine Lösung die sowohl auf Android als auch im normalem Applet läuft. Gibt es da auch Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Noctarius (13. Apr 2010)

Nur über 2 verschiedene Codebasen.


----------

